# where to buy anavar?



## trener (Jul 29, 2009)

i am looking for cheap anavar, i saw it on A1Supplements.com - Wholesale Supplements Nutrition at Low Prices to Build Muscle, Lose Fat with EAS, MuscleTech, BSN and more! but price is too high for me, any alternatives?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2009)

Anavar? that is an illegal anabolic steroid.


----------



## Built (Jul 29, 2009)

He's talking about this nonsense:

Hi-Tech Anavar, 180 Tablets - Creatine and Nitric Oxide - Creatine Supplements - A1Supplements.com


----------



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2009)

oh lord, my advice is to avoid any supplement that uses the name of a real anabolic steroid.


----------



## zeus1983 (Sep 25, 2010)

haha good advice


----------

